# iPad wifi question



## thumbolina (Oct 7, 2006)

My daughter says she often can't connect to me using FaceTime. I'm wondering if I am accidentally covering where the wifi comes in by my hand as I hold the iPad. She keeps telling me that I have my hand over half of the camera so maybe I'm doing this with the wifi. Also, I often balance the iPad on a cushion so I may be smothering it. 

Please will somebody tell me where on the iPad the wifi gets in so I can make sure I keep it free.

Thank you.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Your hand will not block the wireless, if it was the case wireless would never work as our bodies would block all wireless signals from everything.

I'd look at some FaceTime troubleshooting: https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT204168


----------



## thumbolina (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you, I will try that.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If she can see you're covering the camera, then you're connected. Maybe you have the camera covered by your hand or cushion. 

Can she see you if you hold the iPad on the sides and don't touch the top or the bottom to anything?


----------

